# Murano, Yay or Nay



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Hey guys, 

I searched but came up short, only found something interesting http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=281&highlight=murano

But other than that, nothing else.

What do you guys think about the Murano? My mom will trade in her Firebird and me my 200sx, and we were thinking of getting the Murano, with the Dvd Package and the leather and what not. From what you guys know, is this a good car or not? Have there been any known problems? And do you know of any performance/look upgrades so far and is it likely that there will be any soon? 

Thanks a lot


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I think its nice....my aunt saw one when I went to go look for an altima and she fell in love....she's supposed to schedule a test drive some day.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Nay,
Its pretty alright, but I was seriously unimpresed with the interior (quality). But that is just a nissan trend now. The interiors of all their cars are going down hill. Still, its pretty to look at, and has a decent trunk.

Seth


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

I think it is a very nice vehicle. It pretty much has everything. Working at the dealer, we haven't seen any in for anything but oil changes.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

That 3.5, really likes mods...


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I don't like it because to me it looks ugly,not boxy enough.But that's a purely subjective thing( I also think that styling has gone downhill ever since 1973 when they had the 5mph bumpers too)


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Yay. (from what I've seen) I love the design of it and am impressed with the specs... beyond that, I have no real opinion.



sethwas said:


> *I was seriously unimpresed with the interior (quality). But that is just a nissan trend now. The interiors of all their cars are going down hill.
> Seth *


Yeah, I know! The interiors are turning to junk for the most part. I do NOT like the center console of the 350z, G35 or the '04 Maxima. The design just screams cheap... But maybe I just like my car's interior too much.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

I think they look pretty pissed. I love the front and the inside is one of the few that I have seen that made it to the road with the samn interior as at the auto shows.


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

I think they are pretty freakin' cool. My mom wants to get one. I've not driven one, yet. But, I think it would be worth it.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I just made a Murano ad for my marketing class....if someone wants to host it I'll post it up here. Its about 1.4 MB  The teacher liked it.


----------

